# TFV4



## Willyza

I see its new and different 
would anyone be bring this in ?

http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv4.shtml


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno

This looks very promising


----------



## free3dom

Quote:

"The TFV4 is one of the best tank systems in history"



Said every manufacturer about every tank they've made...ever...in history 

It does look interesting though, in a American muscle car kind of way

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Justink

mmm... this does look nice, interesting "Quadruple" coil.


----------



## 3FVape

3fvape.com has it on pre-sale but the manufacturer did not give us a definitely available time. You can contact somktech directly i think.


----------



## Willyza

Thanks @Gina


----------



## Dirk

Hi hi...

The Vapery plans to have these in stock in a few weeks, along with quite a few of the offerings in the Smoktech line


----------



## Willyza

Dirk said:


> The Vapery plans to have these in stock in a few weeks, along with quite a few of the offerings in the Smoktech line


@Dirk and, any news ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Have some shipping Monday / Tues. Just waiting on the quad coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique

Sir Vape said:


> Have some shipping Monday / Tues. Just waiting on the quad coils



Estimated time frame, im itching to place my order


----------



## Willyza

Rafique said:


> Estimated time frame, im itching to place my order


and if possible cost


----------



## Sir Vape

Will be up under pre-orders Saturday / Sunday 

Expecting them to arrive late next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lim

Got two here, used one for testing today at MVC, but also waiting on the spare coils.


----------



## Rafique

Is the other for sale


----------



## Lim

Yes, it is.


----------



## jtgrey

@Lim price for the one that is for sale


----------



## Lim

I am not sure about forum rule, but price can refer to the Dragon Vape forum space


----------



## jtgrey

Hi @Lim i sent you a pm . You can reply there with a price . Thanks in advance


----------



## Cave Johnson

@Lim, I want one now!!!!  PM sent.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lim said:


> I am not sure about forum rule, but price can refer to the Dragon Vape forum space



Hi @Lim
Just so you know, this is the who has stock forum so you can respond with your products and prices.

Members use this "Who has stock" forum to solicit direct responses on products from multiple vendors.


----------



## John Thompson

I will have stock on these in the next two weeks. It comes with a triple coil. Also have the single coil RBA and the Quadrupple coil that can be purchased separately. 4 available.

Also have the SMOK Xcube II coming in 160W. Will only have one available.


----------



## Lim

@Silver Thanks for the info !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Also interested in this .. how rebuildable is "rebuildable" - do you have to use their pre wrapped coils? Seems geared that way.
I'm sure there will be workarounds, but want to know how open the system is.


----------



## jtgrey

method1 said:


> Also interested in this .. how rebuildable is "rebuildable" - do you have to use their pre wrapped coils? Seems geared that way.
> I'm sure there will be workarounds, but want to know how open the system is.



I got one today from @Lim . You get 2 coils in the kit plus you get the single coil rba . The twin coil rba will be available later on .
you will also be able to get ni and ti coils .


----------



## jtgrey

I do see that some places sell them on pre order but without the rba .


----------



## method1

jtgrey said:


> I got one today from @Lim . You get 2 coils in the kit plus you get the single coil rba . The twin coil rba will be available later on .
> you will also be able to get ni and ti coils .



Thanks - how easy is the rba to use without smok pre-wrapped coils? 
I got the impression from the website that they expect you to use their pre-wrapped ones. 
I might have the completely wrong impression though, just going by the pics on the site


----------



## Lim

http://the-best-electronic-cigarette-review.com/smok-tfv4-review/

please look at this review, the juice hole is massive, and the rebuild deck is pretty straight forward, I believe there is no need to use their pre build coil, and the wording on the web actually means you must first "wrap" the coils. Probably a micro coil is needed if not a nano coil.

We are thinking of restocking soon, but it not certain yet.

@jtgrey that you got is a kit ver. you also get the normal ver. that just come with a tri coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey

The only thing i want to add...

This tank is a beast . If you like lung hits then this may be the last tank you would ever buy ! The vapour this thing makes is absolutely amazing and scary!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie

Im super keen to try that quad coil at 140w... not even a little bit scared!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Oliver Barry said:


> Im super keen to try that quad coil at 140w... not even a little bit scared!



Yeah. Seems foolproof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

method1 said:


> Yeah. Seems foolproof.



Put Juice, turn up the volume and GO, GO, GO!!!


----------



## method1

I guess this answers my question about why anyone needs more than a 50w mod.

Speaking of foolproof, earlier tonight i rebuilt an atlantis head with a standard 0.5 ohm coil, forgot the mod was on 49w after burning the coil - reassembled and fired her up.. a _FLAME _shot out of the driptip as the cotton caught fire and singed my nostril hairs.

foolproof I tell ya.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ollie

yeah, ive also learned my lesson with building Atlantis coils... Best way to do it is to go to the shop and buy new ones!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lim

More has arrivrd


----------



## 6ghost9

I got one of the TFV4 full kits last week from Skyblue and let me tell you this thing is a best! First thing was to crank the coils up to to max and wow. I actually had to order 3mg juice as my 6mg was way to heavy! But let me just say the flavour you get off the quad is unmatched. I have yet to find another stock coil that does what this thing does.

As for the RBA @method1. I rebuilt mine and just make sure you wick properly because it will pour 5ml of juice out the 4 huge airholes. You can go mad on the thing. Supports up to 22g wire so yeah. Single coil 24g and I am vaping at 45w no dry hits no problem


----------



## Lim

Running a special for vape meet


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Hi @Lim what is the special?


----------

